# Williamsburg in June



## VegasBella (Dec 6, 2017)

We are considering a trip to Williamsburg in June next year. We would be going primarily for our son to attend a day camp. But of course, we like the idea of going there to explore that part of the country and to introduce our son to American history. Currently, we are planning on staying at Wyndham Patriot's Place.

I am hoping TUGgers can offer some suggestions for our family. It will most likely just be the three of us, two adults and a child age 8.  One key thing - we would like to avoid as much gun fire noise as possible. Bonus if you can recommend vegan food.

I'm excited because I have ancestors who fought in the American Revolution. (I haven't joined DAR but I am considering it.)


----------



## jme (Dec 7, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> We are considering a trip to Williamsburg in June next year. We would be going primarily for our son to attend a day camp. But of course, we like the idea of going there to explore that part of the country and to introduce our son to American history. Currently, we are planning on staying at Wyndham Patriot's Place.
> 
> I am hoping TUGgers can offer some suggestions for our family. It will most likely just be the three of us, two adults and a child age 8.  One key thing - we would like to avoid as much gun fire noise as possible. Bonus if you can recommend vegan food.
> 
> I'm excited because I have ancestors who fought in the American Revolution. (I haven't joined DAR but I am considering it.)



Be ready for very hot weather.  

And if you want to avoid any gun fire noise, it will preclude your 8-yo from seeing and forever remembering a most wonderful reenactment which occurs in the large field in front of the Governor's Mansion.
It's impressive, and accurately reflects the Revolutionary War your ancestors fought it. Instead of avoiding it, I would take ear plugs or something.  It's like going to Disney World and avoiding the rides.

Williamsburg is awesome, hope you'll love it.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 7, 2017)

Our last trip there was in 2007 and a mini-family get together. 3 youngsters that spent most of their time at Busch Gardens or the Water Park. There are special ticket deals out there. It was hot, but not the July/August hot. Williamsburg around the Colonial area has grown and changed yearly. You should be able to find vegan and anything else somewhere in town. A week in never enough, when we first started going we got annual passes and kept going as much as we could.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 7, 2017)

jme said:


> Be ready for very hot weather.


Well I don't think it compares to Vegas Summer heat. 
And the camp our son will be doing is for figure skating so we will be able to cool off at the rink quite a bit.



jme said:


> And if you want to avoid any gun fire noise, it will preclude your 8-yo from seeing and forever remembering a most wonderful reenactment which occurs in the large field in front of the Governor's Mansion.
> It's impressive, and accurately reflects the Revolutionary War your ancestors fought it. Instead of avoiding it, I would take ear plugs or something.


Maybe in the future or something but right now we don't want to experience that. Our city just had THE most deadly mass shooting in American history (excluding wars) and it's just too raw. Emotionally I don't think any of us can handle a reenactment. 

Thanks for suggesting the water park. I think we might do that.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 7, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> Well I don't think it compares to Vegas Summer heat.
> And the camp our son will be doing is for figure skating so we will be able to cool off at the rink quite a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the heat is worse than 120 in Vegas,  IMO. Humidity and heat are brutal.


----------



## jme (Dec 7, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> Well I don't think it compares to Vegas Summer heat.
> And the camp our son will be doing is for figure skating so we will be able to cool off at the rink quite a bit.
> 
> 
> ...



It was someone else who mentioned the water park but it's a great suggestion......
Water Country is lots of fun when the weather is stifling.  Busch Gardens theme park is also superb, but it'll be very hot if you do that.....
very clean, still lots of fun. 

So sorry for what your city endured recently (and will continue to endure) as a result of the unthinkable tragic event. 
The whole country holds you and others in our thoughts and prayers.  

On a happier note, I think you will enjoy the many wonderful events and features you'll experience in Williamsburg---
it's easily one of our favorite destinations. 

In Colonial Williamsburg, the courthouse has a public trial daily, and once going in, featuring volunteer participants from the audience....
lots of fun-----  very lighthearted while immensely educational. 

Also the many "authentic" shops and characters are especially fun. Many characters in Colonial garb will be waking around, and some tell stories on street corners which are historically accurate, of course, and very informative.  Just a cool place!  You may see a parade scheduled.....fun if you like the description listed.

FYI, the series TURN on Netflix will prepare you for Williamsburg, both in its story and with the wonderful acting. 
Many, many scenes are shot in Colonial Williamsburg, which lends a lot of credibility to the buildings, countryside surroundings, and taverns and homes......not to mention it's a very moving series, and you'll come away from that feeling proud and quite patriotic. 
That same feeling always happens whenever we visit Williamsburg anyway.........we hardly know how lucky we are to live in America.

If you don't watch the series before you go, at least watch it when you get back----you'll easily recognize the buildings lining the streets, the homes, & even restaurants (Shields Tavern is prominently displayed).

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...d=0ahUKEwjDg_KftfjXAhXKJiYKHUKDDZwQoioIlAEwCg

enjoy


----------



## chapjim (Dec 7, 2017)

It's really none of my business but I don't understand -- if you're going because your son will be in a day camp, when will you be doing all the rest of these things?  I hope you are able to because the Williamsburg-Yorktown-Jamestown area is perhaps the most history-rich place in the country.  Add the proximity to Norfolk and the various attractions there and the possibility of a day trip to Jefferson's Monticello and I think you need another week!

Personally, I don't think you'll have any problem with the weather in June.  I've never lived right in Williamsburg but we visit often.  I have lived in the DC metro area for over 30 years and lived for several years in the Norfolk, VA Beach area.  Neither is much different than Wmsburg.  August can get intense but June is easily manageable.

Patriots' Place is nice but has very little in the way of resort amenities.  An outdoor pool is pretty much it.  Governors' Green would be my choice (actually IS my choice -- that's where we stay).  Lots more to do on the resort.  The other Wyndham facility is Kingsgate.  It has the same kind of activities as Governors' Green but adds a very large video game room (which is paid for with a $6/day resort fee).  If your son (or you <grin>) are into video games, Kingsgate might be a place to consider.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 7, 2017)

Some places we have enjoyed visiting in the Williamsburg area besides Colonial Williamsburg:  Yorktown Battlefield (part of Colonial National Historic Site); Historic Jamestown; Busch Gardens; free Jamestown Ferry; Berkeley Plantation on the James River; Nauticus naval museum in Norfolk home of the battleship Wisconsin - maybe an hours drive if you can avoid rush hour traffic; Monticello - two hours at least.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 7, 2017)

The visitors' center at Colonial Williamsburg can be really helpful. If you write ahead about your concerns, I'm sure they will be able to guide you. They have full calendars and will be able to tell you which activities are recommended for you each day. 

One thing we really loved when our kids were younger was the Grand Medley at the Kimball Theater. It's a silly, fun show. I have to say I honestly don't remember 100 percent if there are any gunfire sounds. I don't think so, because the show is geared to kids, but you could ask the visitors' center to be positive. I hope you are able to go!

Water Country is great. Jamestown is excellent and has special activities for kids. I've never been to Yorktown, but I hear it's good. We went to Nauticus and felt like it wasn't really worth the drive; we liked the activities in Williamsburg more. The Abby Aldrich Museum has some great art activities for kids and a wonderful collection...and it is beautifully overly air conditioned. 

We also loved all the behind-the-scenes tours. Really interesting and informative about the workings of Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 8, 2017)

We did the Williamsburg trip many years ago in April. We also did a Candleight ghost tour in the evening which was fun.

Our son liked the Jamestown archeological dig site and Busch Gardens. We also drove down to Virginia Beach for a full day.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes, that ghost tour was fun. You might also want to try the Peanut soup at one of the Colonial taverns.


----------



## jme (Dec 8, 2017)

hjtug said:


> Some places we have enjoyed visiting in the Williamsburg area besides Colonial Williamsburg:  Yorktown Battlefield (part of Colonial National Historic Site); Historic Jamestown; Busch Gardens; free Jamestown Ferry; Berkeley Plantation on the James River; Nauticus naval museum in Norfolk home of the battleship Wisconsin - maybe an hours drive if you can avoid rush hour traffic; Monticello - two hours at least.



*Berkeley* AND *Shirley Plantations*....both are great, and both are fairly close----any others are not worth the time. Nice drive, great half-day. 
*Monticello* is a favorite----2-hr drive, but doable....we just visited again two months ago (October) ----beautiful foliage, perfect Fall day, love that place. 

Too bad you can't stay at Marriott's Manor Club----it's one of the nicest timeshare resorts in the country, continually rated highly, and beautiful villas, gorgeous grounds. Nice golf course.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 8, 2017)

So many great ideas! Thank you all! 
Keep 'em coming!



chapjim said:


> It's really none of my business but I don't understand -- if you're going because your son will be in a day camp, when will you be doing all the rest of these things?


We may add a few days to our trip and/or some of this stuff will be done by just the grown-ups 
We also want it as an escape plan in case the camp doesn't work out.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2017)

May I suggest you visit Jamestown Fort, Jamestown Festival Park, Yorktown Battlefield Park for the history student. Fort Monroe and Fort Wool in Hampton, Virginia. Please take a visit to see the three (3) replica ships that sailed to the new world.  To really enjoy Colonial Williamsburg.

You will need to purchase a Colonial Williamsburg pass to enjoy all the Colonial Williamsburg exhibits; some exhibits are free. Please bring you cameras for some awesome photos.

You can also visit the largest Naval Complex in the world locate at Norfolk,Virginia  (their maybe some aircraft carriers and nuclear submarines in port).

In Norfolk, Virginia the battleship Wisconsin is on display.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 8, 2017)

Patriots' Place has the best location for Colonial Williamsburg IMO, almost walking distance and 5 min. from the parking lot. I really liked it and would be happy there again for that reason, since we did many evening activities there as well as throughout the day.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 9, 2017)

davidvel said:


> Actually the heat is worse than 120 in Vegas,  IMO. Humidity and heat are brutal.




Yes...this.   We did Williamsburg twice is June.   The first time we thought the weather was a fluke - so darn hot and humid.    The next year - the same.  I will take dry Vegas summer heat any day over high humidity!   We did end up spending most of our time at Water Country - the resort pools were so warm and crowded it grossed me out.

OP - if you think you may go to Water Country or Bush Gardens.   Check out the super grover pass at Sesame Place.    Great price and it will get you into all the SeaWorld Parks for 2018.    If you are planning on another location next year with a SW park, well worth it!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2017)

The average temperature will be between 79 to 87 degrees.  In Virginia it is hot and very humid. It is not dry heat like Vegas.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes people I’m not an idiot and I know the weather is not perfect for this thrip. But like I said we’re going so our son can attend a camp. Those dates are not flexible. I can add days but I can’t just change the trip to Spring or Fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyg (Dec 10, 2017)

We went the last week in April one year and it wasn't the greatest - lots of rainy periods - not too hot or too cold.


----------



## VegasBella (May 18, 2018)

Well, it's a good thing I have a list of things to do because now our plans have changed a bit and my mom is coming instead of my husband (he has to stay home and keep tabs on his ill mother). When it was hubby, we were mostly going to stay together the whole time, but now that it's my mom she can drop us off at the rink and take the car to do her own adventures. She's excited about going since she's never been to Williamsburg.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 18, 2018)

davidvel said:


> Actually the heat is worse than 120 in Vegas,  IMO. Humidity and heat are brutal.


 I agree with this. It's definitely not pleasant when it's hot in either place but humidity adds an extra factor of discomfort . When exactly is this trip in June early or late?


----------



## DRIless (May 18, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> We are considering a trip to Williamsburg in June next year. We would be going primarily for our son to attend a day camp. But of course, we like the idea of going there to explore that part of the country and to introduce our son to American history. Currently, we are planning on staying at Wyndham Patriot's Place.
> 
> I am hoping TUGgers can offer some suggestions for our family. It will most likely just be the three of us, two adults and a child age 8.  One key thing - we would like to avoid as much gun fire noise as possible. Bonus if you can recommend vegan food.
> 
> I'm excited because I have ancestors who fought in the American Revolution. (I haven't joined DAR but I am considering it.)




Gunfire?  What??
Kingsgate has activities for kids age 8, so does Governors Green, Patriots' Place does not although it's perfectly fine.


Best and newest locals restaurant in town is
Cochon on 2nd
Cochonon2nd.com
757-229-1199
Lunch and Dinner Tues-Sat; Dinner Sundays

My favorite Winery is Gauthier Vineyard
http://www.gauthiervineyard.com/
Open Fri/Sat/Sun




Colonial Williamsburg
www.history.org

JamestownSettlement
www.historyisfun.org/jamestown/jamestown.cfm

Also Historic Jamestowne
www.historicjamestowne.org

Jamestown National Historic Site 
APVA: www.apva.org 
National Park Service: www.nps.gov/jame

Jamestown-Scotland Ferry
www.virginiadot.org/travel/ferry-jamestown-history.asp
www.virginiadot.org/travel/ferry-jamestown.asp
fun free ride for the kids, take a loaf of bread for the gulls!

Yorktown Victory Center
www.historyisfun.org/yorktown/yorktown.cfm
www.nps.gov/york/index.htm

more Yorktown
http://www.yorkcounty.gov/Default.aspx?alias=www.yorkcounty.gov/tourism

Busch Gardens and Water Country
www.buschgardens.com/BGW
www.watercountryusa.com

Ghostly Lantern Tour
www.williamsburgprivatetours.com/ghost.htm
and other walking tours

WilliamsburgWinery
www.williamsburgwinery.com

Newport News 
Lee Hall Mansion, Endview Plantation, & War
Museum
http://www.newport-news.org/things-to-do/attractions-and-museums/attractions.php
www.endview.org
www.leehall.org

Virginia Air & Space
www.vasc.org

VirginiaLivingMuseum
www.valivingmuseum.org

Presidents Park
www.presidentspark.org

The Mariners’ Museum
www.mariner.org

Watermen's Museum 
www.watermens.org

Virginia Zoo 
www.virginiazoo.org

Science Museum of Virginia 
(and Ethyl IMAX Dome) 
www.smv.org

Virginia Aviation Museum 
www.vam.smv.org

Nauticus National Maritime Center 
& Battleship Wisconsin Exhibit 
www.nauticus.org

Norfolk Botanical Garden 
www.nbgs.org

Paramount's King's Dominion & WaterWorks 
www.kingsdominion.com

James River Plantations 
www.jamesriverplantations.org

College of William & Mary 
www.wm.edu

Fort Eustis U.S. Army Transportation Museum 
http://www.transchool.lee.army.mil/Museum/Transportation Museum/museum.htm

Children's Museum of Portsmouth 
www.childrens-museum.org

Children's Museum of Richmond 
www.c-mor.org

Chrysler Museum of Art 
www.chrysler.org



Shopping

Merchant's Square by Colonial Williamsburg 
www.merchantssquare.org

Williamsburg Pottery Factory
www.williamsburgpottery.com

Prime Outlets
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=89



MAP!!!
www.williamsburgmap.com/view_the_map.html







36 Hours in Williamsburg, Va.

By JOSHUA KURLANTZICK

ONCE the preserve of eighth-grade field trips and history re-enactors, Williamsburg, Va., with its restored Colonial District, has become in recent years a much more rounded — and upscale — experience. Local chefs raised on both grits and Asian ginger have adapted traditional Southern cooking and native ingredients to create more exotic combinations. Virginia wineries, once scorned, produce high-quality vintages, while the central district of Williamsburg is known not only for stark Colonial homes but also for a lavish spa and upscale folk-art shops. Of course, if you want to see a staging of Patrick Henry’s “Give Me Liberty, or Give Me Death!” speech, or stick your head in the stocks, that’s still an option.

Friday 4 p.m.
1) WINE DOWN
Once consigned to the bargain bin of wine shops, Virginia wines now hold their own in global wine competitions, and the Williamsburg Winery, a few miles from the Colonial District (5800 Wessex Hundred Road; ; www.williamsburgwinery.com), is one of the largest in the state. Its chardonnays — particularly the fruity, oaky Acte 12 chardonnay— have won much acclaim from critics. On a spring afternoon, attend a tasting ($8 and $30) and then head over to the adjacent tavern for a light snack.

7 p.m.
2) PITT STOP
Southerners can argue about barbecue with the same spirit they exhibit for college football, and Virginia-style barbecue is certainly worthy of a heated debate. It’s tends to be smokier and milder than North Carolina’s vinegary, tangy approach. In the Williamsburg area, Pierce’s Pitt Bar-B-Que (447 East Rochambeau; ; www.pierces.com) is a local legend. The smell of smoking meat wafts out of the restaurant and even pervades a nearby stretch of highway. At all times of the day, the parking lot is packed with crowds clambering for barbecue sandwiches (from $4.59) and full racks of ribs ($22.99). Pork rules, but Pierce’s also serves chicken, salads, buttery corn bread and homemade carrot and lemon pound cakes. (But beware, if you ask for a chicken salad, the waiter might think you’re nuts.)

9 p.m.
3) WALK IT OFF
Though most visitors stay in one of the many upscale hotels surrounding the Colonial District, by far the most interesting and mostly unknown lodging option is actually to stay in a restored home, tavern or other structure in the colonial area. These Colonial Houseaccommodations (; www.history.org) are simple, and that means no 21st-century luxuries like wireless access. When asked recently if there was Internet service in the rooms, a reservations agent replied: “Uh, no. They didn’t have that in the 18th century.” After dinner, take a leisurely stroll through the historic heart of the district, dead quiet once all the tourists have left.

Saturday 10 a.m.
4) BACK IN TIME
It’s best to check out the Colonial buildings and re-enactments in the morning, before the heat and humidity and tourist buses arrive (one-day passes are $34.95; $17.45 for ages 6 to 17). Colonial Williamsburg This Week, a free print publication, contains up-to-date listings of re-enactments, but don’t miss the Governor’s Palace, home to royal governors (and Patrick Henry) and the Bruton Parish Church (one of the oldest Episcopal churches in America). And look for re-enactors who are engaged in political debates. which tend to be less stilted than other re-enactments.

Noon
5) THE PEOPLE’S ART
Abby Aldrich Rockefeller was one of the earliest patrons of American folk art, and her collection, housed in the Abby Aldrich Rockefeller Folk Art Museum (325 West Francis Street; www.history.org/history/museums; $9.95 or $4.95 for children, without a park pass), showcases the immense diversity of the genre. The collection ranges from staid family portraits to whimsical sculptures of watermelons to elegiac paintings of Christ that resemble the works of El Greco. Because folk art is less well known than, say,Picasso’s, take a docent-guided tour of the collection.

3 p.m.
6) MERCHANTS OF AMERICANA
More than just a purveyor of cider mugs and souvenir tricorner hats, Merchants Square, on the west end of the Colonial District, also serves up unusual — and often pricey — antiques, quilts, silver and other American crafts. Try the Nancy Thomas Gallery of Folk Art (407 West Duke of Gloucester Street; ; www.nancythomas.com) or J. Fenton Modern American Crafts (110 South Henry Street; ; www.quiltsunlimited.com) for updated interpretations — in jewelry, clothing and other formats — of the quirky traditions of folk art found in the Rockefeller collection. When you get hungry for lunch, grab a gourmet sandwich at the Cheese Shop (410 West Duke of Gloucester Street; ) on the square.

5 p.m.
7) OLD-TIME PAMPERING
Exhausted from a long day of walking and shopping? A visit to the Spa of Colonial Williamsburg (307 South England Street; ; www.colonialwilliamsburgresort.com/spa) might just be what you need. Right in the Colonial District, the spa serves the usual menu of treatments, but in keeping with the history theme, it also offers a twist: packages based on practices from the early days of American history, like an 18th-century treatment with colonial-era herbs like pennyroyal, sage, rosemary, angelica and juniper berries ($265 a person for two hours).

7 p.m.
8) FAT SATURDAY
Situated right on Merchants Square, Fat Canary (410 West Duke of Gloucester Street; ) quickly has established itself far above the touristy joints in the heart of Colonial Williamsburg, which tend to serve mediocre pub-style food in traditional alehouse atmosphere. In suave, Art Deco-looking surroundings, Fat Canary serves nouvelle cuisine that mixes local with innovative takes, resulting in combinations like crispy cornmeal oysters with charred tomato and free-range pheasant with polenta, pine nuts and pancetta. Reservations are essential. Dinner for two without wine is around $100.

Sunday 9 a.m.
9) TAKE A DRIVE
You have to drive only a few miles outside Colonial Williamsburg, past the mall sprawl, to appreciate the rural character of much of the area. Head onto the 23-mile-long Colonial Parkway, a winding, wooded road connecting Williamsburg, Jamestown and Yorktown. With a low speed limit, it’s perfect for a mellow tour, stopping at scenic turnouts to check out the York and James Rivers.

Noon
10) BOTTOMS UP
In colonial times, Williamsburg was known as much for drinking as for debating — taverns served as meeting places, the perfect setting for wielding influence in the powerful Virginia colony. The restored Colonial District features four working taverns — all serving lunch, dinner or both — striving to recreate an authentic atmosphere. Most feature similar workaday fare like sandwiches and local seafood, but the ambience can’t be beat. Try Chownings Tavern (109 East Duke of Gloucester Street; ) for lunch — itsgarden tables offer views of Market Square and the Governor’s Palace (it does not take reservations). From lunch, it’s an easy walk to the lavish Peyton Randolph House and other central Colonial homes. Lunch for two is around $30 without drinks.

THE BASICS
Though Williamsburg has a small airport, it is most easily reached by air to the nearby hubs of Norfolk or Richmond, both of which have nonstop flights from New York. A recent online search for flights in June found round-trip fares from New York-area airports starting at $119 to Richmond and at $137 to Norfolk on several airlines, including JetBlue.
Alternatively, Williamsburg is a three- to-four-hour drive from Washington, depending on traffic, and Amtrak stops in Williamsburg as well.
Spring is a good time to visit, before Virginia’s sticky summer. It’s also the best season if you plan a side trip to the Busch Gardens theme park, three miles east of Williamsburg (;www.buschgardens.com): lines are shorter and you can actually find parking. Single-day admissions to Busch Gardens start at $77, $67 for ages 3 to 9; parking is $15.


http://www.williamsburgmap.com/map.html

Check out this guide:
http://thesouthernc.com/mini-guide-to-williamsburg-virginia/


----------



## PigsDad (May 18, 2018)

We were there in early June one year, and we ran into issues where some of the attractions were not yet open or had limited hours because school was still in session around there.  Otherwise, the weather was hot, but not oppressive and we had a great time.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (May 18, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Gunfire?  What??


I'm sure the OP was referring to the reenactments, etc.

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (May 18, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> We were there in early June one year, and we ran into issues where some of the attractions were not yet open or had limited hours because school was still in session around there.  Otherwise, the weather was hot, but not oppressive and we had a great time.
> 
> Kurt


Kurt is spot on with these observations.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 18, 2018)

Virginia Beach is also a do-able day or even evening trip.  Just avoid the weekend and rush hour traffic.  If your son is off by say 3:30, you could be there by 5 and still enjoy an hour or so at the beach and then grab dinner on the boardwalk and a few rides before heading back to Williamsbug at 8-9pm.


----------



## DRIless (May 18, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I'm sure the OP was referring to the reenactments, etc.
> 
> Kurt


Wyndham Patriots' Place has no reenactments, in fact all they have is a pool and a new outdoor fireplace to use their $5 S,mores kits.
I guess you know the OP personally to be so sure ;-)


----------



## PigsDad (May 18, 2018)

DRIless said:


> I guess you know the OP personally to be so sure ;-)


----------



## VegasBella (May 18, 2018)

Yes, I was referring to reenactments.

We will be there late June.

Thank you all for the suggestions


----------



## chapjim (May 19, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> Yes, I was referring to reenactments. <snip>



At some point, it will be useful for your child to learn that the independence of the colonies involved guns and gunfire.  Not only useful, inevitable.

Also, there are vegan restaurants in Wmsburg but seafood and BBQ prevail.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 20, 2018)

*VegasBella*

Have you planned your itinerary 
for your upcoming late June trip 
Hope you have a wonderful time
in the Historic Williamsburg area.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 27, 2018)

We are in Virginia now. Half way through our trip. We have been blessed with good weather. 

Enjoyed a day at Colonial Williamsburg and now we are doing the day camp (the primary reason for our trip). We did the Childrens tour of the Capital, which helped kiddo learn about government. And we strolled through to meet various characters including the mascot dog, Liberty. We have a Jr Ghost Tour planned later in the week and we plan to go back on Saturday to perhaps meet the barber. 

I’m very glad they have these children’s activities - they’re designed for children about 10 and younger which is perfect. Oh and I should mention that kiddo got the courage to visit the magazine and see the replica and antique guns. I just don’t think we need to hear the shots. 

My mom came with us and she’s been exploring while kiddo is at the camp. She’s enjoyed visiting Yorktown and Jamestown and she’s doing a special tour/event tonight at Colonial Williamsburg. She’s having a good time. 

The resort is nice. It’s quiet and has everything we need. Things are clean. They try to push a sales talk but I’m good at saying NO so it’s not been a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2018)

Suggestion only for lunch or dinner... Food for Thought Restaurant on Richmond Road is very good with good prices  and good food. on Route 60.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2018)

Another suggestion for fun is gokart plus amusement park.  It is a small amusement park in Williamsburg . Please checkout their website.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 27, 2018)

Cochon on 2nd is fantastic! But pretty fancy and expensive. Go for lunch if you can.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 27, 2018)

wackymother said:


> Cochon on 2nd is fantastic! But pretty fancy and expensive. Go for lunch if you can.


Not really fancy although they do have white tablecloths.  Not really expensive, but not a tourist all you can eat place.  I'm surprised wackylady found it hiding behind the Velvet Shoestring.  Chef doesn't chase tourists or give discounts.  Mostly locals, it's the *best food in town*, but I'm biased.
cochonon2nd.com


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2018)

wackymother said:


> Cochon on 2nd is fantastic! But pretty fancy and expensive. Go for lunch if you can.


We had our 15th Anniversary dinner there last month. Yeah, hard to find, expensive, and worth it. They had personalized menus, "Happy Anniversary, Mr. & Mrs.________" for us.  Then after the meal, they presented them to us rolled up and tied with a silver ribbon. And they comp'd us dessert of more chocolate that any 4 people need. Very memorable.

We also particularly enjoyed *Food For Thought *on Richmond Road. Parking is a PITA, but worth it. iirc you can park at Ripley's Believe it or Not. But NOT at the place next door.

Jim


----------



## wackymother (Jun 28, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Not really fancy although they do have white tablecloths.  Not really expensive, but not a tourist all you can eat place.  I'm surprised wackylady found it hiding behind the Velvet Shoestring.  Chef doesn't chase tourists or give discounts.  Mostly locals, it's the *best food in town*, but I'm biased.
> cochonon2nd.com



Wait, are you the chef? The owner? The chef's mother?

Also, yes, it is pretty hard to find, especially at night. We went right past it on the first approach.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2018)

suggestion only. Ask your Mother to apply for a senior citizen passport card for Colonial Williamsburg & Jamestown Festival park.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 29, 2018)

We’ve already been to Food for Thought and plan to return  it’s very good!

We did a Jr ghost tour. Cute but it was just so hot and kiddo was so tired from the week of intense skating. Kiddo just wants to go home now; he’s done, all pooped out 

I really liked the American Revolution museum in Yorktown. I also loved driving the Colonial Parkway from Yorktown through Williamsburg to Jamestown. It’s a gorgeous drive.

We still have three more days... I booked a hotel in DC and planned to visit museums. I’m hoping kiddo can handle it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jun 29, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> We had our 15th Anniversary dinner there last month. Yeah, hard to find, expensive, and worth it. They had personalized menus, "Happy Anniversary, Mr. & Mrs.________" for us.  Then after the meal, they presented them to us rolled up and tied with a silver ribbon. And they comp'd us dessert of more chocolate that any 4 people need. Very memorable.
> 
> We also particularly enjoyed *Food For Thought *on Richmond Road. Parking is a PITA, but worth it. iirc you can park at Ripley's Believe it or Not. But NOT at the place next door.   Jim


Was at FFT last night with friends and they got a spot but I didn't.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2018)

Today, July 2, 2018 it is only 97degrees and no it is not dry heat.( With the humility it is over 100 degrees).


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2018)

The heat index in Colonial Williamsburg today is only 105 degrees with humility.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 2, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> The heat index in Colonial Williamsburg today is only 105 degrees with humility.


You need to make a stop at Snow-To-Go; the best snow cones / ice cream creations ever.  I think we went there 3 or 4 times the week we were in Williamsburg.

You have to love their logo as well:  "Where it's ok to eat yellow snow".  

Kurt


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 3, 2018)

We enjoyed our trip. It was hot but bearable because so much time was at the ice rink in Yorktown. 

We then spent 2 days in DC and that was great, wish we had more time there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jul 3, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> The heat index in Colonial Williamsburg today is only 105 degrees with humility.


But my, was it a wonderful evening!  Humility be damned.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2018)

72 today. Clear & dry. Humility be damned!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 6, 2018)

I think we all need more, not less, humility.


----------

